# Cat fishing the hard way.



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*Many times when I lived in Greenville, MS we would go hand grabbing catfish (in the oxbow lakes). Occasionally we would grab some this size but not often. Even the small (10#'ers) would tear your arms up.*

http://my.break.com/Content/view.aspx?ContentID=410741


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

I've not heard of it called grabbing. In Louisiana, it's called noodling. You put your hand in the hole and wiggle your thumb around like a worm and the "kittycat" sucks it in. Crazy folks! Great video!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

dayum! homey don't think so...i'll stick to the old rod/reel combo...

yeah, superficial wounds but, that's still gonna hurt for a week...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *rocklobster (12/7/2007)*I've not heard of it called grabbing. In Louisiana, it's called noodling. You put your hand in the hole and wiggle your thumb around like a worm and the "kittycat" sucks it in. Crazy folks! Great video!


*Have heard it called just that also. When you run your hand in the hole the catfish wants to grab it. You shove as much of your hand you can into it's mouth, grab on and pull like hell. They make a glove that also covers your wrist and upper arm. It's made out of stainless steel. Resembles the netting around the neck you might see on a knight (as in a knight of the round table)*

*Off of GOOGLE....."*Now, before I continue, let me tell you about noodling. Noodling, I learned that day, is catching catfish with your bare hands. That's right; I said bare hands. No hooks. No lines. No rods. No reels. Just hands. "Caveman fishing," a buddy of mine calls it. In some areas, folks call it by other names, such as hogging, tickling, grabbling or dogging".


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I call it just plain insane. I wouldnt be wading in that bud hole let alone sticking my arm somwhere i couldnt see. What happens when you come across a logger head???????????


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (12/7/2007)*I call it just plain insane. I wouldnt be wading in that bud hole let alone sticking my arm somwhere i couldnt see. What happens when you come across a logger head???????????


*We used 55 gal barrels, cut in half crosswise and cut a 8-12" hole (large enough to get both hands through) in each of the ends (makes two traps). Set the barrel in about 3-4' of water (cut end down). When we hand grabbed we would put one hand through the hole and cover the remaining part of the hole with the other hand. Nothing gets in larger then the hole you cut.*


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

now that's badass right there. i want to do that very soon


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

It seems like a fish that big would be chewy. Do they eat 'em or put 'em back to wrestle again another day.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are opelousas cats, (flatheads), and they are good eating no matter how big they get. You just have to cut the fat off of them. That is hardcore. I used to know some guys that went hoggin alot and they caught some bigass fish. They had some great fish fries too.:letsparty:letsparty


----------

